
Interesting Technique For Cross-Domain AJAX Requests - nreece
http://www.joshlong.com/jl/blogPost/a_very_interesting_technique_for_crossdomain_ajax_requests.html
======
jusob
That's not news. This is called JsonP, and it requires the server to handle it
by creating the right callback function. This is well documented on the JQuery
website: <http://docs.jquery.com/Ajax/jQuery.getJSON#urldatacallback>

------
aditya
This is pretty cool. Facebook uses a similar technique, using a cross-domain
communication channel, which is also a bit of a hack:
[http://wiki.developers.facebook.com/index.php/Cross_Domain_C...](http://wiki.developers.facebook.com/index.php/Cross_Domain_Communication_Channel)

------
pierrefar
So YQL is the proxy instead of one on the original domain.

